# wie ist die richtige Technik für den Whip?



## eliassport1 (5. März 2016)

Hallo
Ich bin begeistert von der Sprungtechnik Whip!
Könnt ihr mir vllt die Technik dazu schreiben?
Weil ich habe kein Ansatz wo ich den versuchen könnte.
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir die Technikweise schreiben könntet. Step by step
LG Elias und danke vorraus


----------



## everywhere.local (5. März 2016)

In ner leichten Kurvenfahrt abspringen, Lenker eindrehen, Hüfte drehen, dabei mit Beinen das Rad rumdrücken und dann wieder alles rückgängig machen. Es ist sehr empfehlenswert dann wieder ZUERST mit dem VR (gerade) aufzusetzen, dann kommt das HR von ganz allein zurück, wenn du es vorher nicht geschafft hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eliassport1 (5. März 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> In ner leichten Kurvenfahrt abspringen, Lenker eindrehen, Hüfte drehen, dabei mit Beinen das Rad rumdrücken und dann wieder alles rückgängig machen. Es ist sehr empfehlenswert dann wieder ZUERST mit dem VR (gerade) aufzusetzen, dann kommt das HR von ganz allein zurück, wenn du es vorher nicht geschafft hast


Was meinst du mit rad rumdrücken? Und du meinst das Bike schief halten oder? LG elias


----------



## everywhere.local (5. März 2016)

eliassport1 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit rad rumdrücken? Und du meinst das Bike schief halten oder? LG elias


Na das Hinterrad muss ja schon nach außen. Das ist eine fließende Bewegung, die nicht allein durch die Kurve am Absprung kommt - und kontrolliert sollte es eben auch ablaufen. Der Spung sollte dich nicht einfach irgendwie auskotzen


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2016)

Tipps:


----------



## eliassport1 (6. März 2016)

[QUOTEarc B, post: 13638521, member: 831"]Tipps:





[/QUOTE]
Danke für den Tipp!
LG Elias


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch gerade am austesten und beginne mit whippen. Um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, kann man ganz normal gerade abspringen, wie immer und dann in der Luft eine Lenkbewegung ausführen, gleichzeitig eine Hand nach unten drücken, die andere hochziehen und vor der Landung alles wieder rückgängig und gerade landen.

So wie es bastifunbiker beschrieben hat, werde ich es auch mal versuchen. 
Gibts noch weitere Tips?


----------



## ride-FX (28. Mai 2017)

Also wenn man auf Dirthügel übt bzw ausreichend Airtime hat, braucht man keine Kurve fahren. Finde da ein Kurve einzubauen, macht es eher anspruchsvoller und geht fast etwas in Richtung "schnellfahr-technik" Scrub. Wichtig ist auf dem Rad und den Sprüngen das Gefühl für die Momente zu bekommen, wo man das Rad und sich selbst bewegen kann, ohne groß etwas an Flugrichtung und Bahn zu ändern. 

Wenn das Gefühl da ist, kann man im Steigflug den Whip gut durch Lenker und Körperbewegung einleiten und ab dem Scheitelpunkt einfach wieder zurücklenken / bewegen. Wenn man im Bewegungsfluss bleibt und nicht einfach die Karre mit Kraft maximal querstellt kommt man in der Luft quer und wieder gerade. 

Mit ausgelutschten Klickpedalen klickt man gerne beim einleiten schon aus und ähm ja, abfangen ist angesagt


----------



## MTBLA (2. Juni 2017)

Damit geht´s noch leichter (steht zumindest drauf...)


----------



## lordad (3. Juni 2017)

Gabs erst von Leo Kast ein Video auf Youtube zum ähnlichen Thema.






Bin etz auch kurz davor solche Sachen mal auszuprobieren  denn immer nur gerade 2 Meter durch die Luft fliegen wird irgendwann auch langweilig


----------

